# Porsche 944 Turbo- Track day



## Ed. (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend Jim in his car. 944 turbo. 85 body with 87-88 engine.

everythings stripped total track car, very light, very quick. 50/50 weight ratio. He was passing up brand new 911 turbo's and GT3's all day.


A freind of his took the shot, i did all the editing.


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 7, 2008)

Great beauty shot. Try to set up where you know he's going to jump the curb or hit the gatorbacks so you can capture a tire lift...now where are the action images?

Oak tree bend at VIR as a Porsche hustles around the corner to make up time on the track he hits the curb and puts some daylight between his front tire and the ground.


----------



## DanPonjican (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome!  I love these shots.


----------

